# DIY 3D cutting board



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

We finally got the video made of how I made my Cutting board. I wish I had taken pictures as I went.
I found enough scraps of the project to attempt to explain how I did it.

In the video, I showed how I took each different color of wood and glued them into a slab, then sandwiched them all together.
One thing I neglected to say was that if I could have ripped the pieces of the lighter woods apart, it would have saved a lot of waste
material.
My band saw is not able to rip more then 4 inches of material at a time, so I skipped that operation.

Now, if I had that thickness planer...…. (just incase Sandra sees this Post.)

Again I really appreciate the assistance and the coodos I received in this project.
AS usual all the members of the forum came together to help.

Thank you

Check the Utube URL below.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks David..


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... just wow. Very impressed! Thanks for sharing. I know when I looked at the original post/pictures, I couldn't get past the 3D effect and see it was actually flat, so major kudos to you!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cool video David . I would have sworn the surface was not fiat . That’s quite an illusion


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video, David. That is so cool.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

David you not only did a great job making the 3D board you also did a great job on the video.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Amazing !!!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> thanks David..


Welcome Stick


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Again I really want to thank everyone for the nice comments. 
I have to give the credit for the video to my lovely wife Sandra. 
I originally made a video of all the same steps that are in this one, but tried to hold the camera in one hand and the wood in the other.
What with the camera wandering off as I did stuff, and the strap hanging down in front of the lens, I had to press Sandra into service for the final draft.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Wow... just wow. Very impressed! Thanks for sharing. I know when I looked at the original post/pictures, I couldn't get past the 3D effect and see it was actually flat, so major kudos to you!


Good morning Barb. and thank you. I have always been impressed with your sign making.
Some thing I have tried very little of.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Cool video David . I would have sworn the surface was not fiat . That’s quite an illusion


Thank you Rick. 
We still plan to drive up that way one of these days.
I am looking forward to seeing your shop that you built and that gym of yours.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool!!


John my friend, good morning to you.
WE are looking at possible late April or early May to come up that way.
We'll keep you posted.

Sandra and David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

After the video I now feel I have a much better chance of making something.....maybe not as nice but something to talk about. Thanks for posting the thread and video David. It helps more than you think as some of us need visual clues sometimes.........


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for posting the video, David. That is so cool.
> Herb


Hello Herb. 
Until now I did not know where you lived. I checked your public view and see that you and I have the same shirts. Of course mine says Petersons wood working. I left my family at Steilacoom while I took an all expense trip to Viet Nam back in 1966,
I have fished in Puget sound many times.
Beautiful country up there.
Thanks for the nice words.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Knot working said:


> David you not only did a great job making the 3D board you also did a great job on the video.


Since 2009 when I joined this forum, I have began to notice that there are just a few folks that kind of hold it together.
These are the ones that you can count on to always be there to make a comment about your work or to give assistance when someone
has a problem.
You are one of those few and I appreciate you being there.

Thank you Larry

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

sreilly said:


> After the video I now feel I have a much better chance of making something.....maybe not as nice but something to talk about. Thanks for posting the thread and video David. It helps more than you think as some of us need visual clues sometimes.........


Thanks Steve. I was going for 3D blocks but since I didn't cut the angles deep enough I ended up cutting off most of the light colored wood. I'll try something different next time.


David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

MYB said:


> Amazing !!!


Thanks Mark, and it is very nice to meet you. 
I hope to hear more from you. From your Profile, it looks like you have a lot of experience to share with the forum.

Stay warm up there.

David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Good morning Barb. and thank you. I have always been impressed with your sign making.
> Some thing I have tried very little of.
> 
> David


Thank you, David. It keeps me (somewhat) sane.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting process with great results. Not sure if I have the patience to tackle a project like that, David.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Interesting process with great results. Not sure if I have the patience to tackle a project like that, David.


I only had 4 days until Christmas to get it done and it had to be glued up in four different configurations.
Then sanded between each stage. I keep telling Sandra how hard it was to sand it by "hand" but how simple it could have been if I 
"just" had a thickness planer.
She may get the hint.
Have a great holiday Paul.
Stay warm up there.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I used my Drum Sander, I was afraid to run it thru the planer. But now it seems everyone is doing that. I think you will still have to lightly sand it after the planer on the top surface, I used my ROS with the micromesh system and they came out like a mirror, I could see my face in the bare wood. (Scared me )
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great video David, very helpful! Made up one board with those types of angle cuts once, not for the 3d effect but for a quilt pattern. A real bugger to glue together. 

Like Herb I use the drum sander for the rough clean up and the ROS for the final. I do use the planer for some pieces but not once I’ve started working on the end grain. Probably more out of paranoia about possible chip out rather than for any real reason.

Keep up the good work.

Jon


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've gotten into the habit of gluing up a couple pieces of "extra" wood to each end of a end grain board during glue ups. This has pretty much eliminated the blow out problems. Once done with the planer and/or drum sander I simply cut the "extra" pieces off. Leaving behind a nice clean edge. It has ment a few additional steps but well worth it.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Interesting process with great results. Not sure if I have the patience to tackle a project like that, David.


I wasn't sure I was either Paul.
I may have created a monster. Now every one wants one.

I just ordered some more scraps.
Not sure what I will attempt next

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I would not try to cut a end grain down with a planer either, but Bills idea of gluing a scrap piece to the sides makes good sense.
For my last glue up, I tapped the whole thing down with a mallet and a piece of 2x4 to make sure it was as level as possible before 
tightening the clamps all the way.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

It looks great! You mentioned that you got the wood from Amazon and Ebay. I've looked, but didn't really know what to buy. Do you have some links to the Amazon and 
Ebay sites you bought from? Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Bill @TwoSkies57 If a person uses the planer on endgrain , wrap the whole board with a sacrificial board all ways around to eliminate tearout at the edges,especially the last edge coming off the planer.
Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

So, you posted this just so Sandra could get the hint for a thickness planer??????? JK.......

I stll cannot see that it is flat.....My old eyes make it look.

Great use of material.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Bushwhacker

In addition to tapping the pieces down I also cross clamp the top and bottom as shown below. For the final glue up on an end grain board The top and bottom are completely covered by the cross piece. In that case, I precut the blocks for the end and side pieces to fit between the top and bottom platform. Turns end to a bit of a clamping nightmare but it works to keep all the pieces in place and the board flat.

The MDF is covered in packing tape so it easily peels off the board in the end.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> I agree with Bill @TwoSkies57 If a person uses the planer on endgrain , wrap the whole board with a sacrificial board all ways around to eliminate tearout at the edges,especially the last edge coming off the planer.
> Herb


I do the same when I use the router and a bottom bit to clean and flatten the board.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> It looks great! You mentioned that you got the wood from Amazon and Ebay. I've looked, but didn't really know what to buy. Do you have some links to the Amazon and
> Ebay sites you bought from? Thanks.


To start off with, I bought from Amazon @ CT Power Tools and @ Woodchucks Wood. Also I bought one box from Ebay @ Tidey 10 (seller). I just reordered another box from Tidey 10 on Ebay.
Both of these sites sent some very nice pieces and they all arrived within days of each other. 
I just searched "Scrap wood".

David


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

GREAT JOB. Three d effect is awesome.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bushwhacker said:


> To start off with, I bought from Amazon @ CT Power Tools and @ Woodchucks Wood. Also I bought one box from Ebay @ Tidey 10 (seller). I just reordered another box from Tidey 10 on Ebay.
> Both of these sites sent some very nice pieces and they all arrived within days of each other.
> I just searched "Scrap wood".
> 
> David


Thanks, David. I appreciate it.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Here's a listing on Amazon from Woodchucks Wood after I messaged him on other wood he had listed. See https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082ZSFS73


----------

